# how to wean dam raised buckling



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Have a bucklingxthat needs be weaned. Hes been trying to breed everyone. He eats grain and hay and drinks water. Do I just separate him from mom cold turkey? Will mom be ok? Thoughts?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, just take him away from his mom and all the other does. You may have to milk the doe a little bit if her udder gets too full. They may cry back and forth to each other for a few days, but they'll be fine.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Scream.....they may scream for a few days! Each of the bucklings I have weaned (I am up to 8 now) has cried, but most have screamed themselves hoarse. Mom is usually ok after a short while though. And all the boys were fine after they recovered their voices. It is hard but cold turkey is the fastest way to go and easiest in mama.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Few days, my foot, try a few weeks in some cases!  The further away you can put the weaning kid, the faster both mother and kid will get over it. One advantage of trailer weaning!


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

So far I have separated the buckling for almost 2 days and he hasn't cried for her. My bottle screams more for me. Shes getting pretty full though. It was full yesterday and feels tighter today. How much if any should I milk out? Can she get an infection from it?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't milk my does that I'm weaning kids off of. To me it just doesn't make sense at it only prolongs their milk production. I've never had a problem with mastitis in any of my does. Now, having said that, I never pull twins or triplets all at the same time, either.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

This is a single buckling and hes right next to her pen. Just cant see each other. How long does it take for the milk to fully dry out?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Although I check daily to make sure there are no problems, I've never kept track of the actual days to dry up. I'm thinking a week to 10 days probably.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

It seems like anywhere from 3-5 days is the worst as far as engorgement, but then it starts going down quite quickly after that.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

How old is he? If he's already starting to breed now then you need to separate him ASAP. He needs to have a buddy to spend his long ours of SCREAMING with though. Normally they can't breed til 12 weeks old at the earliest. If he's over eight weeks old and he's already started that then you need to separate them. When you start to wean him, they need to be able to see each other. Have them separated between a fence though. Be prepared for screaming! They will lose their voice for a while though. No biggy.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

What is wrong with me? I didn't EV en read the other replies. Sorry I just posted that big thing and you got your answer. I should have read the whole thing.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

No problem, it happens. :laugh:


----------

